#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > 動物新聞剪影 >  >  (轉)奇蹟！松鼠在泳池溺水　美男幫牠做CPR救回一命

## 空空

http://www.ettoday.net/news/20140607...rom=fb_et_pets

CPR學以致用!!
而且還不分物種
愛心就是可以隨時的幫助別人
但是也顯現出
那游泳池
沒有蓋住蓋子

----------

